# Mexican Fudge



## hvacwife (Jul 4, 2004)

Ingredients

(4 servings)

8 oz Monterrey Jack Cheese 
8 oz Cheddar Cheese 
1 cn Chopped Green Chili's* 
1 cn Evaporated Milk 
4 ea Eggs 


Instructions

Servings: 4 
Spread Monterrey Jack Cheese on the bottom of a greased glass casserole Spread Green Chili over Monterrey Jack Cheese. Then spread Cheddar over the chili's. Beat eggs with the milk and pour over the cheese and chili. Bake at 350 F for 45 minutes. Cut into 2" squares and serve warm. 

* Fresh Poblano are great! I have used 2% milk rather that evaporated and I liked it, not near as rich.


----------

